# Knochen Wohnhaus 2011



## MansionHaunter (Sep 20, 2006)

Just put this together. Shots of various portions of our haunt this year, along with the ambient sound effects track.






(hope I got the link right)

I shot most of this after the real action had died down. My stepdaughter and her friend decided to be ghouls in the graveyard, much as I dislike anyone lurking about in there for fear of knocking any headstones over.

The fog machine, even though it worked great, lacked a timer. I don't know what I was thinking not getting a timer to go with it. Just dumb! I had to mount the manual fog button on a post and press it every so often; just taping it down would generate so much fog the thing would run out of juice in ten minutes and it'd be impossible to actually find the house (it's a new Chauvet 1100 Hurricane, and it's awesome).

My butler didn't work at all; he quit talking earlier that day and didn't start talking again until the next morning when I went out to move my car.

The Pepper's Ghost (Auntie Drizelda) in the living room window was too subtle; nobody noticed her at all. Next year I'm going to change the format a bit, and have a constant light on her and animate her somehow.

Other than that - a very successful haunt!


----------

